
DMOZ: The Directory of the Web - ColinWright
http://dmoztools.net/
======
ebcode
So grateful that someone picked up the ball on this when the original dmoz
went down. It's great for finding resources on specialized computer topics,
such as Artificial Life.

------
ColinWright
I'd forgotten this, rediscovered it, and found it a surprisingly good resource
of high-quality material.

